# Berkley Trilene Fluorocarbon?



## SMDave (Jul 27, 2007)

Has anybody used this new line? I have only heard one review about this line, what do you guys think about it?


----------



## redbug (Jul 28, 2007)

this is just my opinion you will no doubt get others

ITS JUNK i will never again use any floro I found it to be brittle if you get a kink in your line it WIL snap at that point every time on a hook set.. I will stick with mono strong and it has worked for millions of fisherman worldwide..


----------

